# Dont Forget. POLAR BEAR RUN on Current River is tomorrow!



## semojetman (Feb 2, 2013)

When: Sunday February 3rd 2013

Where: Doniphan city boat launch

Time: 11:00am(launch)

Who: Everyone with a boat


----------



## lowe1648 (Feb 2, 2013)

You guys could of had a real Polar Bear run yesterday up here. I woke up to-24° and it was colder yet in northern Mn. Sounds like a good time i wish i was a little closer. I need to get out and scratch the open water itch.


----------



## Seth (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm fixing to head out the door for the Cabin Fever Fun Run in Vienna, MO as soon as my buddy gets here! Weather looks perfects and the river has came up several feet from the recent rains so everything should be as good as it could get this year.


----------

